# RBR Robert Guerrero vs Kamegai & Gary Russel Jr vs Vasyl Lomachenko



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Only 3 fights are on the main card which starts at 10PM EST on Showtime

The rest of the fights are on Showtime Extreme starting at 8PM EST


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bit surprised seeing Bball dropping some vcash on Loma.

Not the best of cards, but it should still be a fun night of boxing.
GRJ vs Loma is intriguing as hell! :bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Olympian Michael Hunter wins an Unanimous Decision against Jerry Forrest.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Marcos' little brother, Fabian Maidana won his debut as a pro by ud earlier.

And...
Sharif Bogere vs Miguel Zamudio result



Spoiler



Bogere wins by KO3 after Zamudio retires


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Signing in.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Only 3 fights are on the main card which starts at 10PM EST on Showtime
> 
> The rest of the fights are on Showtime Extreme starting at 8PM EST


bball,I tried to tag you for advice.Does Guererro stop this guy?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11 you dropped some VasylCash on Vasiliy, are you picking Loma or are you just hedging against GRJ?

------------ @tommygun711 in response to me looking like a twat or something if Loma loses:
My take:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...oma-or-GR-jr&p=1328147&viewfull=1#post1328147


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> bball,I tried to tag you for advice.Does Guererro stop this guy?


idk, I have no idea about Kamagai :yep


Them Bones said:


> Bit surprised seeing Bball dropping some vcash on Loma.
> 
> Not the best of cards, but it should still be a fun night of boxing.
> GRJ vs Loma is intriguing as hell! :bbb


the odds were nice for Loma :smile


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@browsing

:franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yall know what time it is.

:franklin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yall know what time it is.
> 
> :franklin


Turbotime nicca


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The effects of cross-fit on Guerrero may be more noticeable by the next fight because from what I recall, he's only recently started. 

Can you believe how weak Guerrero is from that crossfit vid? Dammnnn..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

@*The Undefeated Gaul*

As we say in the streets: 
'You* scary* as fuck right now' :lol:
'Gary Russell Jr got your ass on *spook* like a muhfuckka' :lol:
'Got you feeling some _kind of way_' :lol:

:franklin


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> idk, I have no idea about Kamagai :yep
> the odds were nice for Loma :smile


I went for the KO.
Only pennies anyway.Took a hammering at football today:gsg


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Turbotime nicca


:lol: 'Dramatic nicca'

Thats how this fight is going to be.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> @*The Undefeated Gaul*
> 
> As we say in the streets:
> 'You* scary* as fuck right now' :lol:
> ...


As I proclaim in the streets:

Gary is undeniably vertically challenged. 
Gary suffers from a severe case of T-Rexitis. Its effect tonight? A malignant one.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomachenko fans going to be like

:sad5

:conf
:stonk
:think
c

:scaredas:
:haye

:err
:ughh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @bballchump11 you dropped some VasylCash on Vasiliy, are you picking Loma or are you just hedging against GRJ?


I saw that GRJ was the favorite on the vbookie and I heard everywhere else that he was the underdog. I'm still having trouble picking a winner, but the odds on Lomachenko are too nice not to take 


PityTheFool said:


> I went for the KO.
> Only pennies anyway.Took a hammering at football today:gsg


Yeah I know the feeling. And Guerrero hasn't shown too much power at 147, but with his new conditioning and step down in competition, we may see a stoppage


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Boxing fans and Gary Russell Jr fans going to be like 

:tim
bama


:damn:cmon:jayz:kwonooh
:jay:rlydoe:warren


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Happily getting a hassle free saturday night without dealing with the gf. I get to watch the fights live. High fives all around :happy


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

but Imma just be like


:franklin


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, my regular stream spot isn't holding atm. Anyone have one for the ShoExtreme card?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

T Rex gon' be extinct after tonight


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Yikes. These guys have some Bill Parcells moobs


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got my money on Russell


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Happily getting a hassle free saturday night without dealing with the gf. I get to watch the fights live. High fives all around :happy


Lucky, I'm having to leave in an hour and looking to get more songs for the car but my gf has completely trolled my itunes with Indila and Loreen songs and deleted a lot of my faves. FUCKING BITCH :ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> T Rex gon' be extinct after tonight


Take a bow everyone, this is already the post of the night


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @bballchump11 you dropped some VasylCash on Vasiliy, are you picking Loma or are you just hedging against GRJ?
> 
> ------------
> @tommygun711 in response to me looking like a twat or something if Loma loses:
> ...


In other words you got an excuse ready already.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> In other words you got an excuse ready already.


basically.

:franklin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Not really, I've been a lot more balanced in my approach for this fight, that's undeniable if you look at the thread. I've just been a name-calling beginner level troll calling GRJ a midget, mental midget and a T-Rex.

Loma gonna KO GRJ T-rex back to the Jurassic period nevertheless 
:kwonooh:








@Dealt_with 
@turbotime


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh Chad...


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

#teamHaymon


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

All Gay man fighters


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler



http://funkeysports.com/watch/boxnation-live-stream.html



No asking for illegal streams


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

More results so far: 

Chad Dawson wins by first round KO

Dominic Breazale wins by 3rd round TKO


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are tiny
He felt like he did before the olympics, fainted already
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs
But he's a mental midget so he keep on forgetting the gameplan that the wrote down
The whole crowd goes so loud
He calls upon his dwarfs, but they won't come out
He's choking how, everybody's joking now
The clock's run out, time's up, over, pow!


- Memoirs of a GRJ.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

While yall are waiting for the Showtime card to start in 50 minutes, yall can tune over to NBC Sports for another fight card.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

So much boxing @bballchump11


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Just imagine how amazing it will be if Guerrero turns out to have Golovkin like power as a result of cross-fit...everyone be jumpin on the cross-fit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> While yall are waiting for the Showtime card to start in 50 minutes, yall can tune over to NBC Sports for another fight card.


Showtime is showing the Floyd vs Maidana All Access Epilogue... I hadnt seen it yet. Pretty good.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are tiny
> He felt like he did before the olympics, fainted already
> He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs
> But he's a mental midget so he keep on forgetting the gameplan that the wrote down
> ...


*
Snap back to reality,* Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Vasily, he choked....
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Easy, no
He won't have it, he knows his whole back's to these ropes
It don't matter, _*two gold medals,*_ he's dope
He knows that but he's broke
He's so stagnant, he knows
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the gym again, yo

:franklin


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

wtf :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

NO wonder chad didnt bother to work out, :verysad

Like Lewis getting ready for Klit :lol: 

off my couch, garbage bag on while I run,

cigar in my lips at the weigh in
knock mfer out
:lol: profit


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> NO wonder chad didnt bother to work out, :verysad
> 
> Like Lewis getting ready for Klit :lol:
> 
> ...


:rofl

"Prizefighting" baby


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

The least talked about fight. Who y'all got for Alexander vs Soto Karass?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dawson lookin like Damon wayans in the great white hype


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Dawson lookin like Damon wayans in the great white hype


Yeah, and he was watching "Dolomite" in his prep room, just before the fight. Blades never had a chance!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> The least talked about fight. Who y'all got for Alexander vs Soto Karass?


Pick em fight honestly, they are both inconsistent. If alexander shows up in form he should win as he is more talented and stylistically he has an advantage


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> The least talked about fight. Who y'all got for Alexander vs Soto Karass?


Alexander by wide UD, wouldn't mind if i was wrong tho as i really like JSK.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So much boxing @bballchump11


foreal, I feel like a junkie


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm going to be pissed off if Alexander comes out clinching.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing GRJ in a meaningful fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Devon Might be on somthing. He fought like he lost all of his skill against Porter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> but Imma just be like
> 
> :franklin


I think you're going to be like... gone motherfucker. :lol: You got like a 6 month ban bet, right? Fuck, that's a long time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chad looks fat as fuck. LOL


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

So why the fuck did this start so early if there's no fucking undercard?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a feeling GRJ is gonna "David Reid" Loma tonight. he won't be the same after this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon needs to leave Cunningham and get with a real pro trainer. I think he would be perfect working with Shields.
I think Broner needs to leave his bum ass trainer as well, get with someone who can teach him how to properly in-fight, like Bro. Nazeem


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie looks like shit, dude is a ******. waxed eyebrows.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The reason I dislike Loma, is because in a way, he disrespected the other fighters in the pro game by thinking he would capture a world title in his second bout, and he came close but he lost. He lost ONLY because of his inexperience, and im glad he did. Literally a result of his or his camps arrogance is what cost him, and he hasnt learned and is trying again, I hope he loses again. There is a reason there a journymen and fnf...because all that experience is needed and its cost him once and theres a good chance its gonna cost him again. He is a great fighter with amazing skills I dont take that away from him at all, but he should have gone the normal route, a few easy fights to adjust to pro game, to the longer rounds, build a bigger fan base etc. Pure arrogance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma is gonna get taught a lesson in being a pro again.
Against Salido we found out he isn't a real heavy handed pro fighter. He isn't great at making adjustments, he moves back in straight lines occasionally.
Gary is going to exploit that.

----

Damn Broner looks big as hell next to devon and he isn't fat or anything.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon v Karass about to start now folks. Its odd seeing these two fight at the start of a card.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon working that jab nicely


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Soto Karras wearing the Black and Yellow and Devon wearing the Black and Yello. Just so you can tell them apart. :lol: Devon looks good but his gameplan will fall to shit again I think. He is really talented though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass isn't going to last taking this punishment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wide 10-9 for Devon


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the more active Devon but this motherfucker still getting hit with straight rights. I don't understand that. I'm loving his body work on the inside though and it is having an effect on Karass.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Good 1st.

Alexander looks far classier, but that right Karass landed clearly hurt him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Alexander handled Karass' punch better than Thurman. He barely got shook.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> The reason I dislike Loma, is because in a way, he disrespected the other fighters in the pro game by thinking he would capture a world title in his second bout, and he came close but he lost. He lost ONLY because of his inexperience, and im glad he did. Literally a result of his or his camps arrogance is what cost him, and he hasnt learned and is trying again, I hope he loses again. There is a reason there a journymen and fnf...because all that experience is needed and its cost him once and theres a good chance its gonna cost him again. He is a great fighter with amazing skills I dont take that away from him at all, but he should have gone the normal route, a few easy fights to adjust to pro game, to the longer rounds, build a bigger fan base etc. Pure arrogance.


Yeah man, if you look at a fighter like Hagler who had to fight the hard way the top or a Liston who had to clean out the division twice before getting a shot, it's kind of disresecptfull. On the other hand it's not really his fault, to many ABC titles nowadays + he's trying to fight other good fighter can't complain about that


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Karass is slow as shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass being outclassed.
These are the types of fights that fuck a dude up. That repeted beating that doesn't knock you out but is just constant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 da

20-18 da


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Alexander.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Soto Karass is getting jabbed to death.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Yeah man, if you look at a fighter like Hagler who had to fight the hard way the top or a Liston who had to clean out the division twice before getting a shot, it's kind of disresecptfull. On the other hand it's not really his fault, to many ABC titles nowadays + he's trying to fight other good fighter can't complain about that


I understand it, I really do, as a fighter you feel like you are ready, especially with the record he had. I blame his team more because his teams job is to say no we are going to step you up little by little. I mean I understand not wanting to waste 20 fights, but shit even Rigo waited about 5 fights before he stepped it. Theres a reason its done because it helps the fighter. The shocking thing is they went ahead and just put him right back in smh..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Alexander handled Karass' punch better than Thurman. He barely got shook.


Devon has one of the best chins in boxing. He needs to stay off that stuff, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a good fight! :ibutt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devon looking very good, while JSK just looks shopworn.

30-27 Alexander.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Not a good look for Karass, Devon killing that body and Showtime is ignoring it.
Oscar needs to leave that coke alone, its gonna leave him broke.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pretty good fight

10-9 Devon 

30-27 DA


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

30-27 Alexander.

Karass is throwing in slow motion, but he needs to keep going to the body, those are hard punches, they're working, needs to stick to it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon has one of the best chins in boxing. He needs to stay off that stuff, though.


Shit, I can tell now. That same punch had Thurman on queer street (if I remember it was the same punch). Alexander took that shit like nothing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon has one of the best chins in boxing. He needs to stay off that stuff, though.


That stuff. LOL
Devon don't look like he has a problem like a Hibbert.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I can tell now. That same punch had Thurman on queer street (if I remember it was the same punch). Alexander took that shit like nothing.


you forgot Devon taking 12 rounds of bombs Matthaysee?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass aint gonna make it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devon is gonna stop JSK. Devon can actually punch when he sets down on his punches.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Devon looking very confident now. Karass needs to answer back but, damn is he slow.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man...Berto lost to Soto..hard to imagine.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> you forgot Devon taking 12 rounds of bombs Matthaysee?


I totally forgot they even fought, honestly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon's right hook is so nice. I wish he would step in and use his shorter punches to bang the body rather than jumping out instantly.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

DA outworking & outclassing. 4-0.

Good scrap though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Devon is starting to bounce around too much. He was whooping JSK before that though. I think he punched himself out a little 

10-9 Devon 

40-36 DA


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man...Berto lost to Soto..hard to imagine.


Berto had 1 arm remember? LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Soto Karass is a good body puncher. They're really getting to Alexander, I think.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That stuff. LOL
> Devon don't look like he has a problem like a Hibbert.


I don't think he has a problem like Hibbert, but he was definately not there to fight against Porter. Something was odd that night. I heard the locker room smelled like Crown Royal.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I understand it, I really do, as a fighter you feel like you are ready, especially with the record he had. I blame his team more because his teams job is to say no we are going to step you up little by little. I mean I understand not wanting to waste 20 fights, but shit even Rigo waited about 5 fights before he stepped it. Theres a reason its done because it helps the fighter. The shocking thing is they went ahead and just put him right back in smh..


True, but Rigo has less time than Lomachenko age wise, Loma can take his time, Rigo is clearly top dog now and I hope it will last a while, really respect his skills


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Those left hooks to the body from Karass are all landing and doing damage..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I totally forgot they even fought, honestly.


Devon has taken a lot of big punches and has fought lots of big punches. Baileys punchers didn't hurt him, either.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto had 1 arm remember? LOL


Man I forgot all about that lol...he actually fought really well like that now that you reminded me about that. Looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Those left hooks to the body from Karass are all landing and doing damage..


Yup, they're slowing down Alexander. Karass needs to keep going to the body though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Devon 

50-45 DA


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It the "Can Man"!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> True, but Rigo has less time than Lomachenko age wise, Loma can take his time, Rigo is clearly top dog now and I hope it will last a while, really respect his skills


Thats my point though, Rigo was older and in more of a rush and still even took some tune up/warm up fights when he turned pro. No reason for Loma not to do it.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-0 DA.

Karass needs to just keep going to the body, that is when he's effective & step up his workrate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I love Showtime highlighting Karass's work and showing Devon catching both shots on the gloves. SMH


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon has taken a lot of big punches and has fought lots of big punches. Baileys punchers didn't hurt him, either.


I don't even remember Bailey landing a punch in that fight. It was so boring.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yup, they're slowing down Alexander. Karass needs to keep going to the body though.


Yup, Devon is backing up, getting worn down fairly early in the fight. Its only the 6th round...he looks a bit gassed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone notice how Mario lopez switched seats so he could sit next to oscar. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devon needs to not let JSK kill his body. That's how Mathysse gt to him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Devons punch accuracy really drops as he gets a little tired. He is pinpoint with his punches early, and then just starts throwing without really aiming as he gets tired. Watch it, its very noticeable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon is tiring, looks like its most ilkely from the work. He is landing some hard lefts on /karass. I wonder if the gloves are making a different.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit you know what. That's JSK's round

10-9 JSK

59-55 DA


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Devon getting sucked into a brawl. He needs to keep the movement up and go back to picking off Karass with straight punches.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't even remember Bailey landing a punch in that fight. It was so boring.


He did. Bailey landed a couple of bombs, and Devon took them very well. Mike Jones couldn't even take one big shot from Bailey.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-0.

He needs something big, will most likely come from a body shot as a set up


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon needs to not let JSK kill his body. That's how Mathysse gt to him.


I remember that fight. Such a robbery


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He did. Bailey landed a couple of bombs, and Devon took them very well. Mike Jones couldn't even take one big shot from Bailey.


Mike slipped


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

El Perro in the audience.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> foreal, I feel like a junkie


Glad they are showing the card :bbb


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devn is tired, but he still seems to have a lot left.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Soto Karass has slowed, too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Most I could see giving Karass is one round.
Maurico Herrera the true 140 champ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Alexander tried to stay out of the pocket more that round, but he's just too inaccurate right now. 

10-9 JSK

68-65 DA


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Herrera is in for a hard fight. Perez looked really good against Kamegai. I'll be rooting for Herrera, but I wouldn't be surprised if he loses to Perez, honestly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mike slipped


:lol: Yeah, and he forgot to get up.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Devon might be a little arm weary. Punches don't have the same snap anymore.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

well that was awkward.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Soto Karass has slowed, too.


Devon been landing hard to the body as well.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with the commentator. I wish this was a 12 rounder.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

farhood can't score worth a shit. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He did. Bailey landed a couple of bombs, and Devon took them very well. Mike Jones couldn't even take one big shot from Bailey.


I honestly can't remember Bailey landing shit in that fight. I'm not rewatching it though. One of the worst matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think some of you guys are giving JSK the benefit of the doubt. I see Devon whipping JSK's ass. Like Bama said. I think Soto Karass gets maybe one round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think some of you guys are giving JSK the benefit of the doubt. I see Devon whipping JSK's ass. Like Bama said. I think Soto Karass gets maybe one round.


I forgot Showtime trying to protect the house fighter, ie JSK. Forgot Devon is with Haymon and the opposition.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think some of you guys are giving JSK the benefit of the doubt. I see Devon whipping JSK's ass. Like Bama said. I think Soto Karass gets maybe one round.


Thats what happens when a fighter dominates the first couple rounds, when the guy who was getting schooled does a little better, its easy to get suckered into giving them rounds. Gotta score rounds individually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 da

78-74 da


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> well that was awkward.


:lol: :deal
Painful


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I honestly can't remember Bailey landing shit in that fight. I'm not rewatching it though. One of the worst matches I've ever seen.


I would never watch that fight again. It was horrible. Not worth anybodies time.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I forgot Showtime trying to protect the house fighter, ie JSK. Forgot Devon is with Haymon and the opposition.


With all the fighters Haymon has signed I'd say Devon is the house fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I would never watch that fight again. It was horrible. Not worth anybodies time.


Bailey landed 2 right here. I don't want to look for more because that fight was awful :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass is on E.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Devon is on point tonight. Very night fight by him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> With all the fighters Haymon has signed I'd say Devon is the house fighter.


You must not keep up with the situation with boxing and Golden Boy / Schaefffer Haymon split


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Devon

88-83 DA


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Karass fighting like a madman.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like that Devon stepped in on Karass. He needs to keep doing that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexander is whipping his ass. JSK is not landing much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty one sided fight for Devon.

Robert Garcia looks like he is eating real good.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fucking round!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit that could go to either one. 

10-10

98-93 DA


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Devon put on a great show 8-2 is my score.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good win for Alexander, should definitely get the decision.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Fun last round. 

Got Devon by decision.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

When Devon is on, he is tough to beat. I wish he could have fought Kell Brook. He would have knocked that British stiff out.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Karass looks the same in normal speed as in slow motion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

97-93
99-91
99-91

UD to Devon Alexander


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful pancho Soto Karass is wearing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

99-91 seems abuot right. Tough fight, though.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

why has showtime abandoned their 3 person scoring in favor of Steve Farhood only, it's dumb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Devon could beat thurman. Thurman has a glass jaw and I don't believe he can outbox Devon


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Devon for 2 rnds went all out toe to toe with Soto-Karass. Nice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Cunningham had to remind Devon to thank Al. I'm telling you, Al must write in the contracts that you have to thank him after every fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Grey and Showtime trying to stoke "controversy" I mean does he feel like he won the fight? WTF.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You must not keep up with the situation with boxing and Golden Boy / Schaefffer Haymon split


I have been. Espinoza has ties with GB, right? The thing is, all those fighters are with Haymon not GB. GB has like 5 fighters legally.

What's Showtime going to do? Cut out all those guys they've invested in? Especially Mayweather?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: Cunningham had to remind Devon to thank Al. I'm telling you, Al must write in the contracts that you have to thank him after every fight


Al Haymon Boxing baby. LOL
Golden Boy will be home for marginal fighters an Canelo.
Haymon is gonna have the Rican, Mexican Americans, and elite black american boxers.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: Cunningham had to remind Devon to thank Al. I'm telling you, *Al must write in the contracts that you have to thank him after every fight*


:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> I have been. Espinoza has ties with GB, right? The thing is, all those fighters are with Haymon not GB. GB has like 5 fighters legally.
> 
> What's Showtime going to do? Cut out all those guys they've invested in? Especially Mayweather?


Showtime has a deal with Golden Boy, not Haymon's fightrers who aren't signed to Golden boy.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

is the lomachenko/grj fight next?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Al Haymon Boxing baby. LOL
> Golden Boy will be home for marginal fighters an Canelo.
> Haymon is gonna have the Rican, Mexican Americans, and elite black american boxers.


:yep he's taking over. Shit he had Dawson, Alexander, Guerrero, GRJ and Breazele all fighting just today


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yall see the Watsons freeze Oscar when he tried to step to Devon?
LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really hope that JSK has put money in the bank. He is a valient warrior who deserves to live the rest of his life in a comfortable situation.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> is the lomachenko/grj fight next?


yeah


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just that 30 second preview got me incredibly pumped for Lara vs Canelo


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My midget homie Gary Russell Jr.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dawson fight wasn't on TV right? Just read he won in the first round, even after how he looked at the weigh in.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Common T-rex arms


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Oh god...here we go.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Enough already just get the fight on. I'm not even watchin the Robert fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It pisses me off that they are making GRJ the underdog. I think he is gonna whip Loma tonight.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Showtime has a deal with Golden Boy, not Haymon's fightrers who aren't signed to Golden boy.


For a certain number of fights, right? It's not like SHO are prohibited from working with other promoters by law? They don't have a choice. GB's pool of fighters isn't enough on its own.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

GRJ is very well spoken, seems like he could be a star. Very likable guy.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Entertaining fight. My score was closer to Farhood's. Both guys come out looking good. 

Have no idea who is gonna win this next fight. I do think we will see a couple knockdowns, maybe early.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

time for the real main event :bbb


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This fluff piece on GRJ is making me feel sorry for what's about to happen to him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Dawson fight wasn't on TV right? Just read he won in the first round, even after how he looked at the weigh in.


I got you 


bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> For a certain number of fights, right? It's not like SHO are prohibited from working with other promoters by law? They don't have a choice. GB's pool of fighters isn't enough on its own.


I know hence my statement, Showtime seems to be trying to hype their house fighter JSK's work and act like the fight was actually close, when it wasn't.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lets goooooo :bbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> This fluff piece on GRJ is making me feel sorry for what's about to happen to him.


When Russell schools and KO's Loma, you are gonna kill yourself.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Any late predictions here guys?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vagisil Lemonchicken gettin whooped tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight got stinker potential, hope it don't happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Vagisil Lemonchicken gettin whooped tonight.


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe I'm so fucking shaky. I always say I'm not even a Lomachenko fan, but his fights make me so damn nervous.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got you


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Anyone notice Alexander and JSK both mentioned goldenboy as their promoter in their post-fight interview? There are two fighters who are at the least not aware of a schism. More notably from Alexander who is with Haymon.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I said it earlier and I'll say it again.
Loma about to get "david reid'd" in this bitch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got you


What was Blades' record mate?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuckkkk. May the best win.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

War Russell Jr!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, no. Jack Reiss. :sad5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What was Blades' record mate?


23-6


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, theres some talent in that ring right now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Vagisil Lemonchicken gettin whooped tonight.


I've got two accumulators with a different choice for each in this fight, but I had to v-bet on Loma at those odds they had here.
The real bookies had Loma a strong favourite.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HARD LEFT TO THE BODY OF lOMA THAT SHOWTIME IGNORES.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma looking a bit sharper so far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, this fight is awesome.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma is better, but GRJ is not outclassed. This should be really interesting.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Enjoying this round very much indeed.
Both guys doing well but Loma edging it and looking strong.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

GRL looks a bit nervous.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

This is going to be a good fight. 

10-9 Loma


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Russell looks completely unprepared for this level, bout to take one on the chin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma walks into a right hook and they ignore again. LOL.

10 - 9 Loma but Loma is walking into shit that is going to put him to sleep later.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There's a lot of skill and speed on display

10-9 VL


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ getting his ass kicked already


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Russell better have a granite chin if that first round repeats itself


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cagey!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Loma's defence is looking top class right now


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Lomachenko's 1st


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That's a Loma round for sure. He's in perfect balance to measure and counter and throw when he wants. It seems if you don't pressure him he'll likely have his way. Great observation from Paulie about the same speed combinations from Russel, no variation in timing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma round. Good fight so far


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Loma.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

who the fuck is he looking at?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

1-0 Loma


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 23-6


:cheers


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Lomachenko throws beautiful body shots.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary is getting worked.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Russell is outclassed


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loma wants it more.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Another Loma round. Gary doesn't like that hard right jab down the middle and doesn't have a solution to not being able to control the pace with his speed as the much shorter guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

20-18 Vasyl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ is going to need to have a good chin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime trying to shit on Haymon fighters. LOL

Russell won that fight.
Funny part is GRJ is the most skilled fighter Loma has ever fought. 
Loma keeps walking into those right hands and they say nothing.

19 - 19 even


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Anyone notice Lomachenko always has a drowsy look on his face in the ring? Anyway, after two, I think he is up 20-18.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Russell's 2nd.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

20-18 Loma


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

2-0 Lomacehnko, cant say how much im pressed by his defence coming forward, Russell's hand spend just isnt enough for him to land consistently


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Loma.

GRJ needs to make some adjustments. He's loking too cautious.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Mauro is the worst. Recycles the same shit every broadcast


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My slickster family members (you know who you are!)have to agree here;Loma looking good tonight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

2-0 Loma. Controlling the distance.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary needs that uppercut


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

GRJ shoe shines way too much


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I really thought GRJ's best chance tonight was to take the vast majority of the first five rounds.
Don't see him doing that here now.atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 GRJ

Loma getting frustrated


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Russell's 3rd. 2-1


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

30-27 Loma

Cheeky smirk by Loma. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

3-0 Loma, Russell starts alright but he can't maintain his pace.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

30-27 Vasyl


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Russell and Lomachenko better not fight too hard or Jack is gonna have to stop the action and tell everyone to calm down


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Gary needs that uppercut


The Martin Murray fight was shit but he threw a couple of lovely long uppercuts the way Froch used to.
Ya feel me?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Another Loma round.

I think the problem with Russel is that he's used to having a fighter at the end of his punches to do with as he pleases. Now he's at the end of someone else's and he never developed a proper in-and-out offensive rhythm to maximize his speed and shortness in conjunction.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Showtimes Camera work has been piss.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Stop saying "piston like jab". Holy shit, Mauro


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Loma, close rounds.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Could have went either way. I'll give it to GRJ.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

29-28 Loma.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

New strategy seems to simply be busy all the time so Loma is too busy to set up his own shots. It might be working.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Russell working out the range better now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenjo is fighting like an amateur now


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Russell needs to keep it up to close this round out.Slowing down a little.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

lomachenko having trouble with high volume of punches


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2-2.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

3-1 Loma

Better work by GRJ that round.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a better round for Russell.
3-1 for me.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Russell JR's shoeshining is killing his connect percentage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Russell round.

38-38 even.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russell coming on strong as hell

39 - 37 GRJ


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

This is one of those fights that is annoyingly tough to score.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GRJ

39-37 Vasyl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

3-1 Loma


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenjo is fighting like an amateur now


So s GRJ


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Showtimes Camera work has been piss.


Yeah, its really distracting.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Russel round.. 3-1 Loma


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So s GRJ


yeah at least he isn't running


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

GRJ round. 2-2. Yeah boy!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Lomachenko has to be Mexican. Those body shots are beautiful :lol:. @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just turned on. Russell owned that round. Amazing speed


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma getting in first very well here.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma is fucking him up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah at least he isn't running


:lol:


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, Russell got a chin.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Just turned on. Russel owned that round


Loma taking it right back off him this time.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Big loma round


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Loma going ham in the last minute.

4-1 Loma

This is a great fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

GRJ gonna get stopped in the next few rounds


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I don't see GRJ making any adjustments from this point on.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Clear Lomachenko round


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Fuck yeah Loma


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

49-46 Vasyl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good Loma round, but he doesn't have any power. He landed but GRJ was never hurt even when he landed clean and pressed hard.
48 - 47 GRJ


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Bama probably gave that round to Russell.

49 - 46


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck? Why do they play Rhianna during a boxing match?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

4-1 Loma, that bodywork is paying dividends right about now. Best round of the fight for him.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

loma showing his potential


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very good round for Loma

48-47 Loma.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma smashed him that round.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

GRJ has all the wind taken out of him with body work.

Loma won that round easy. Blazing right hand in there at 50 seconds mark


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Very good Loma round, but he doesn't have any power. He landed but GRJ was never hurt even when he landed clean and pressed hard.
> 48 - 47 GRJ


:lol: Twat


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Loma 4-1 for me.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Clear round for Loma. Killing the body right now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Lomachenko has to be Mexican. Those body shots are beautiful :lol:. @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul


Gaul is missing the fight to take his cousins to the airport.
I'm actually so disgusted that he would miss his hero for "cousins" that I feel like PM'n him to say Loma has been KO'd and is off to hospital.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

My boy Russell isn't looking so good. Already looks gassed. Loma starting to put on a show in that last round.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

my god all of that movement must be exhausting. loma evading most punches but he hasn't returned any


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Loma 4-1 for me.


Me too.You know the sofa was for your own good? Right?

:tyson


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Russel round


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 Loma

Both these guys get bodied by Nicholas Walters


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

4-2 for Lomachenko, Russell took that purely on workrate, didnt land too much clearly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russell came back and took this round. Loma looks like he can only fight hard every other round.
58 - 56 GRJ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GRJ

58-56 Vasyl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma took that round off, and it showed how ineffective GRJ is.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GRJ round

57-57 even.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lomachenko wins the round for not barking like a Yorkshire terrier


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hard round to score. GRJ came out strong but a lot of it wasn't landing cleanly. I'll give it to Russel.

4-2 Loma


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

These rounds are too close...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

The biggest difference is Loma is doing a much better defending himself after a punch and his offense is more efficient than GRJ.

GRJ needs a KD to turn this around. 
I got 4-2 VL.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Got it 3-3 in rounds.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Russell gunning back.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Me too.You know the sofa was for your own good? Right?
> 
> :tyson


You know maybe I like it here on the sofa. Just maybe huh?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Lomachenko wins the round for not barking like a Yorkshire terrier


:lol:

Russel wins the round, It looked like Loma did give that round away though

Russell is swinging wild and missing.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I gave the 6th to Loma. GRL was throwing, but not landing anything.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I should have placed a big single bet on this fight but those fucking Germans and Argentinians gang raped me today.
Now I know why some people who are genuinely British (unlike me) don't like both nations.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Pretty much


Abraham said:


> I gave the 6th to Loma. GRL was throwing, but not landing anything.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gary throw the damn uppercut!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Russell needs to learn shots other than shoeshines on the guard. Throw to the body ffs.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder if the plan is to tire Jr out this way


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Gaul is missing the fight to take his cousins to the airport.
> I'm actually so disgusted that he would miss his hero for "cousins" that I feel like PM'n him to say Loma has been KO'd and is off to hospital.


:rofl, that's funny!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Huge punches from both guy!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Gary is getting fucked up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LOMA :ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, GRJ almost got taken out in the last minutes. Fuck, Lomachenko really hurt him. Guy needs to step up and finish him! :fire


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma round

67-66 Loma.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You know maybe I like it here on the sofa. Just maybe huh?


Don't be like that.I just meant we've been agreeing on everything since.
Come on! I'm a good guy....honest I am.

:frochcry2


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

5-2 Lomachenko, furious body attack in last minute seals the round for him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ has impressed me with his chin, and that's about it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma can't fight a full round again he lands cleanly and often and Russell is never hurt. Easy Loma round
67 - 66 GRJ


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

5-2 Loma.

Loma might stop him in a few rounds. But man, GRJ has an iron cast ribcage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

68-65 Vasyl


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

My scorecard again looks like Farhood's. I have a feeling the judges have it closer


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Lomachenko went into Street Fighter: Turbo mode on GRJ.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Loma throwing some vicious shots in there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought GRJ would go down there.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Another Loma round...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Gonna be some good gifs


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

68-65 Loma


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma took that one at the end..


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

4-3 Loma.

Russell Jr is starting to look desperate.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I got loma winning but he'd still lose to salido, he clearly has improved but his pacing is still off and at times he goes too into defense when his opponent using a high volume of punches. could be a tactic to slow grj down I don't know.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Jab is nasty


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Gonna be some good gifs


Especially that body-punch Lomachenko landed that last round. Fuck, it looked vicious, nasty as all hell.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Did she just say Loma reminds her of Calzaghe???
dealt_with will love that analogy!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GRJ

77-75 Vasyl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Neither of these dudes look ready for the world class stage.
Loma actually looks to be gassing in his corner more than Russell.
Russell round
77 - 75 GRJ


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

6-2 Loma, close 8th round, but Russell is landing nothing effective really. Loma could up the workrate ever so slightly to seal those rounds better though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GRJ round.

76-76 even


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Another close round. Loma might have taken a bit too much of a rest in the 8th.

4-3 Loma


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

GRJ round


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did she just say Loma reminds her of Calzaghe???
> dealt_with will love that analogy!


TBF,HE(fucking iPhone predictive bullshit!) said he was more accurate and it was the high workrate and in and out movement that brought the comparison.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

5-3 Loma.

Fight has a great blend of technical boxing and aggression.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did they patch the audio from Russell's corner over the camera shot of Loma's?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

GRJ is really a level below it seems, but he is not letting the fight get away from him. He is keeping himself in it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Don't be like that.I just meant we've been agreeing on everything since.
> Come on! I'm a good guy....honest I am.
> 
> :frochcry2


Aw you know I could never stay mad at you. I'm just bluffing.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ahhh ahhh ahhhh......ahhhh ahhhh ahhhh..ahhhhh,

God, KO this guy is shut him up already.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got 6-2 Loma but could live with 5-3.
Anything different is just devoid of objectivity.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

5-4 clear round for Russell Jr.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Close fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

7-2 Lomachenko, close round again though.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

loma treating this fight like a sparring match, he needs to understand that he needs to win rounds clearly if he doesn't want close decisions. banking on the fact that grj could gas and he can make a stoppage isn't a for sure thing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russell taking over. Loma down for two rounds is weird maybe GRJ is about to take this home.
87 - 84 GRJ


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma got no gas tank or what? Guy gives entire rounds off and struggles to fight a full 3 when he doesn't take one off


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GRJ round

86-85 Russell Jr.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got 6-2 Loma but could live with 5-3.
Anything different is just devoid of objectivity.
And I'm guessing the site is slowing because that's my post from the last round.I'd give the ninth to Loma too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man Vasyl is doing that amateur shit. Score a lot of points and go into the prevent defense.

10-9 GRJ

86-85 Vasyl


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

5-3 Loma.

VL needs to pick up the pace a bit. He's leaving it a bit too close some rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did she just say Loma reminds her of Calzaghe???
> dealt_with will love that analogy!


:rofl yes even the other announcer cringed. Really not a good comparison at all.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is a good competitive fight, though Loma is ahead and more in control. He banked those early rounds well.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Loma.Better for GRJ that round.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

I think that Lomachenko will KO Russel in 12th round. 
Recall the fight with Salido, when Loma almost killed Salido in the last minutes...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma needs to be more active, he is the better fighter but is making this waaaaay closer than it should be.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Russell is a tough SOB. Loma pushed his shit in that round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

96-94 Vasyl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 shots saved Loma that round, Gary getting careless with his hands low. Loma only fighting in spurts now.
96 - 96 GRJ


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma round. 

95-95 even.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma just doesn't have elite pro power.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Money shot by Loma. GRJ starting to feel those body shots now.

7-3 Loma

Russel has a solid chin, though. And heart.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Can't question Gary Russell's heart/will to win. He's taken a beating of career altering proportions.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 shots saved Loma that round, Gary getting careless with his hands low. Loma only fighting in spurts now.
> 96 - 96 GRJ


thought you wouldn't score again...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

96-94 Loma


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Another close round. 5-5. Could give it to Loma though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

oo Loma might start sitting down on his punches to get him out of there. But Russell definitely has a chin.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is a good competitive fight, though Loma is ahead and more in control. He banked those early rounds well.


I have to admit,this is one of the most enjoyable fights in a while.
@Vic :do you think dw will be watching the same link as us? (Although I'm on Boxnation,paid for and utterly legal)
If he watched TV like he posts when he disagrees I reckon that TV is dead already.:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, GRJ has an iron chin and an iron will. He's taking some nasty ass shots. Lomachenko is taking rounds off too much though. This fight is more competitive than it should be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let this be a lesson for overly protected talents. They risk utter ruin going this route. Gary is taking a kind of beating he's never gotten before.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Close fight now. Winner will take the last rounds


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary gonna be pissing out blood tomorrow.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

8-3 Loma


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Loma just ahead but he can't afford to lose these last rounds when he's the "away" fighter.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Loma just doesn't have elite pro power.


Neither does Russell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 VL

106-103 Vasyl


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

GRJ needs a KO on my card


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma round.

105-104 Loma.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That is a hard round to score.
Even round but I think Loma just edged it with his earlier work.
105 - 105 even round


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I don't want to hear anyone calling Lampley out on his fanboyism when the entire Showtime crew is ignoring Russell outlanding Loma 2 to 1.

6-5 Russell through 11.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Buh buh buh. Gary throwing flurries even when he's not in range ...


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Clear Loma round. 6-5. Russell Jr needs this for a draw for me.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol


SouthPaw said:


> I don't want to hear anyone calling Lampley out on his fanboyism when the entire Showtime crew is ignoring Russell outlanding Loma 2 to 1.
> 
> 6-5 Russell through 11.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't want to hear anyone calling Lampley out on his fanboyism when the entire Showtime crew is ignoring Russell outlanding Loma 2 to 1.
> 
> 6-5 Russell through 11.


You had Russell winning before the fight started.....


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gave russell 3 rounds so far. Ineffective offense.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a draw on one card.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I hope it's a draw...wonder if he'll start counting his other fights with a 1-1-1 record :yep

(Lomachenko won it on my card)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Russell's core and chin are fucking solid until now.
7-5 Loma


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma almost had him out of there...9-3.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko decision win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vasyl won that round thanks to his late work

10-9 VL

116-112 Vasyl


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vasyl Lomachenko is the most complete fighter I have ever seen


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Neither does Russell.


I agree neither are as good as I thought they were.
------
Loma won the last with the left that hurt Russell late
close win for Loma neither guy will be great at the elite level
115 - 114 Loma


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Loma win :smile


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

9-3 Lomachenko. GRL got totally outclassed.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Loma won that


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Russell looked like Tim Bradley fighting at 168


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Russell got whooped. Wasn't close. If it is a game of touch russell wins but he did no damage. Loma landed sharp hard punches all night and calculated body shots. 9-3 Loma.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Clear win for Vasoline Chomalenko.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

115-113 Lomachenko.

I have to give the guy credit. He is very good.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Loma took the 12th, Russell looked almost out on his feet by the end. Lomachenko won this, no way he could lose a decision (fingers crossed)


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

8-4 Lomachenko


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Clear loss for Russel Jr. 

LOL @ Southpaw's ridiculous card. Not the first time though.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Strong finish by Loma.

Got 117-111 Loma, though I had a few distractions throughout the fight. Gonna have to go back and rescore the fight later. Not that I mind. This was a great fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I scored this one pretty well.

GRJ VS. Loma
9 - 10
9 - 10
10 - 9
10 - 9
9 - 10
9 - 10
9 - 10
10 - 9
10 - 9
9 - 10
9 - 10
9 - 10


112 - 116

Lome closed very very well. Russell would have beaten alot of guys tonight but Loma is elite.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> I hope it's a draw...wonder if he'll start counting his other fights with a 1-1-1 record :yep
> 
> (Lomachenko won it on my card)


I'm more concerned with being even v-poorer than I am.ops

But that was an excellent fight.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone that seriously has Russell winning this should stop watching boxing


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Russell's skills seemed very ovestated
His jab was always at the same speed making it easy to counter
His body work was nonexistent
His ability to cut off the ring wasn't good
His offensive work consisted of mainly shoe shining against Loma's guard


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Damn what a fight!

IMpressive from both men, both proved a lot in abilities.

GRJ looks lik he knows he probably not going to get the decision.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Loma clear win. Body work. Sharper more accurate up top. Russell didn't land much. Durable dude though


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I saw one uppercut in that entire fight from GRJ


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with whoever earlier said Waiters beats both.
You are right.
Any rough house fighter with even decent pop and a chin will beat both of these guys.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

116-112 Loma


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

You couldn't really have it any closer than 116-112 for Lomachenko to be honest. Now we have to listen to Dealt_With's shit now:rolleyes


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Russell was a great scalp. I'm all the way on board with Lomachenko now. Looks like a pretty good pro to me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Vasyl Lomachenko is the most complete fighter I have ever seen


He is great but most complete???? He is a bit inconsistent from what i can see. He lacks a steady offense.... too much breaks.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> 115-113 Lomachenko.
> 
> I have to give the guy credit. He is very good.


That's my card but I was very impressed by Russell too.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

7-5 Lomachenko. Very good fight. Props to Russell Jr. Two top featherweights in there. Russell Jr will be back folks.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy shit...
Amazing fight by Lomachenko.
New world champ


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

MD LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> 6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


Get over yourself, such bias


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
116-112
116-112

MD for Vasyl Lomachenko


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

SHO is selling Loma hard.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Great fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

114-114 was a fucking disgraceful scorecard, fuck sake how could you give Russell 6 rounds?!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there's a draw on one card.


Am I not magnificent?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> 6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


this is true, first time Loma hurt russell was 30 seconds left to go in the fight.
Loma outworked Russell though.

Russell feel in love with his power and seem to believe he truly had one punch kO power in both hands and now it is obvious he didn't. 
He was best when he was pressing hard and working Loma's body but then he would get inside and freeze when that should have been his wheel house.

Its a learning experience for both, but its clear as day neither of these guys will be great fighters.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

117-111 for Lomachenko. I honestly don't see how anyone could give this fight to Russell. He did little else but shoeshine all night. Even some of the rounds he won could have just as easily went Loma's way.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma kicked his ass... Looks like Sothpaws brother was one of the judges.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

That draw scorecard was disgraceful, but GBP/Haymon card so I'm not totally surprised.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

atsch Lisa Giampa


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Real talk. Loma is an outstanding fighter. Props to GRJ he gave it his all.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> 6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


Butt-hurt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

great performance by hi tech. russell still has a future. terrible decision.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Loma is a very good fighter, all you hatter's need to give him props whether you like him or not. He may be an unreliable amateur but he needed time to grow into the sport a bit to. Now watch him get even better with a belt to his name:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jm Grey is so fucking stupid.

Loma is from east ukraine 
Klitsckhos are from Keiv.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> 6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


You had Broner-Maidana a Draw...Nuff said.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

so there it is. for all the D riders, your man has his belt. 

now go away...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma shouldve stopped him had he not took long breaks every round.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Real talk. Loma is an outstanding fighter. Props to GRJ he gave it his all.


GRJ would have beaten alot of guys tonight...Loma is really fucking good.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Credit to GRJ, he was tough and tried hard. He just needs to build up his opposition and he could be a champion.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> this is true, first time Loma hurt russell was 30 seconds left to go in the fight.
> Loma outworked Russell though.
> 
> Russell feel in love with his power and seem to believe he truly had one punch kO power in both hands and now it is obvious he didn't.
> ...


Smh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

smfh, if only GRJ could throw this


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

10-2 Lomachenko for me. Not even close.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma is Class.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

that ring girl behind lomachenko is fucking amazing


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Both outstanding fighters, amazing fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary is a good dude. Hope he comes back strong.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Russell didn't land shit. Loma controlled the distance beautifully and has a tight guide when in range.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> this is true, first time Loma hurt russell was 30 seconds left to go in the fight.
> *Loma outworked Russell though.*
> 
> Russell feel in love with his power and seem to believe he truly had one punch kO power in both hands and now it is obvious he didn't.
> ...


Completely wrong choice of words there, Russell threw way more. Loma was just more accurate and economical, he also was the better ring general in most parts. All these things matter more than workrate solely.


----------



## LondonRingRules (Jun 10, 2014)

118-110 lomachenko. Russell jrs flurries were landing on arms and gloves, can't think of a single flush shot he landed. Hurt Russell jr multiple times aswell.

Always have to have 1 judge who's lost the plot when it's a bit of a schooling, a draw is an insane way to score that.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Real talk. Loma is an outstanding fighter. Props to GRJ he gave it his all.


:clap:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GRJ needs to re-evaluate .
GRJ is very cool though, he is right he didn't try to execute the gameplan, he went head hunting


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck man, Russell is a good guy. He is hiding it well but the dude is heartbroken.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I don't see an ass kicking. I saw a close fight were Lomachenko spent long stretches being backed up and punched.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Female judge got a draw haha


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

All class in his post fight interview. GRJ is one cool dude. He'll be back folks, don't you worry. 

I'm off to bed now. Happy hunting.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He is great but most complete???? He is a bit inconsistent from what i can see. He lacks a steady offense.... too much breaks.


I get on fine with dealt_with and don't feel the way some do about him,but I firmly believe that Ray Leonard was a more complete fighter turning over than Loma.
And I'm very impressed with Loma, just as I was with Russell tonight,but I know we 'll never agree on it, so some things are best stated once when it comes to Loma.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Gary is talented. World class speed. He has a lot of work to do though. Kinda scratchin my head at some of his tactics


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Both men are class. Loma has improved since Salido.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't see an ass kicking. I saw a close fight were Lomachenko spent long stretches being backed up and punched.


It was a clear ass whoopin man. Russell did no damage and not accurate at all. Loma was sharp, and harder hitting and did more damage from round 1. And he did hurt Russell about 3-4 times, had he buckle and froze from head and body shots. Really wasn't close.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Russell was just pushing his punches, very poor footwork and accuracy. I stand corrected, Lomachenko is superior in every way.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't see an ass kicking. I saw a close fight were Lomachenko spent long stretches being backed up and punched.


:lol: Surely you're joking. GRJ couldn't land anything, I gave him 2 rounds and that was purely because Lomachenko took them off. The punch stats were ridiculous, GRJ missed almost everything he threw.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Completely wrong choice of words there, Russell threw way more. Loma was just more accurate and economical, he also was the better ring general in most parts. All these things matter more than workrate solely.


Loma can throw but work implies it being effective. Russell threw a lot to the guard and some rounds where Loma did nothing that is enough to take rounds, but overall he didn't work he just tried to steal rounds.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

The nuthuggers are still clowns but they were on point here, Vasyl looked the goods. He still has problems with pressure but that was a great improvement over his previous performance.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Wonder who Lomas next fight will be against


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I give Russell marks for his resolve and ability to take a punch. He needs to learn how to be more economical with his speed.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> It was a clear ass whoopin man. Russell did no damage and not accurate at all. Loma was sharp, and harder hitting and did more damage from round 1. And he did hurt Russell about 3-4 times, had he buckle and froze from head and body shots. Really wasn't close.


How was Lomachenko the harder puncher when Russell was never hurt and never buckled?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Like I saaid! @The Undefeated Gaul


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I love these kind of fights. Both were thinkers. Great chess match. I still feel Russell is a special fighter and will do big things.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets get Lomachenko a fighter who will make him look good next time eh. A come forward, aggressive pro with experience would be good, and it would further mature Loma as a fighter over 12. Rocky Juarez anyone?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> How was Lomachenko the harder puncher when Russell was never hurt and never buckled?


he definitely hurt him a few times. especially in the 12th


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Lets get Lomachenko a fighter who will make him look good next time eh. A come forward, aggressive pro with experience would be good, and it would further mature Loma as a fighter over 12. Rocky Juarez anyone?


Rocky is shot to hell, no thank you to that fight.
Let him fight a nice up and comer.

------

Why is Canelo wearing bootleg louis vuitton shirts


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Surely you're joking. GRJ couldn't land anything, I gave him 2 rounds and that was purely because Lomachenko took them off. The punch stats were ridiculous, GRJ missed almost everything he threw.


He was landing repeatedly. His body punches went completely ignored. Loma spent most rounds doing absolutely nothing but moving. He dominated Russell in the championship rounds though. Thought he swept those.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

AM I the only one who does not give a shit about Guerrero?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Both men are class. Loma has improved since Salido.


No he hasn't, you just saw the usual Lomachenko. The only surprise for me in this fight was how tough and resilient GRJ was.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :clap:


I can't see @CELLZski's post,but I was very impressed with GRJ tonight as well.The shots he took both upstairs and down and only looked like buckling near the end.
I thought both were brilliant but I knew Loma had a lot of talent,so was probably a little more impressed by GRJ.

Great fucking fight man!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenkp is very good, but still needs to have more consistent work in the ring. He could have won wider than he did. I think this will come with experience though. If you watch Guillermo Rigondeaux is some of his earlier fights like against Cordova, he'd spend a lot of the fight not engaging. Then if you watch his most recent fight vs Agbeko, he fought more and kept his pace consistent to win a shutout. 

I think those amateurs who accumulate 200-300+ fights get in the habit of piling up point early and then going on cruise control and the prevent defense too much.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with the result but showtime were way too far up Loma's arse. It was a very close fight that I thought he won by 2 rounds max. They're talking like he totally dominated when he spent large portions of the rounds on his bike trying to pot shot. Russell didn't look incredible but he didn't get schooled either. Very entertaining fight that I'd love to see again in a couple of years


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Loma can throw but work implies it being effective. Russell threw a lot to the guard and some rounds where Loma did nothing that is enough to take rounds, but overall he didn't work he just tried to steal rounds.


Id consider workrate just general activity, not how many punches you land. We'll agree to disagree though, I dont give a fuck either way.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenny should ask Oscar if that was him getting the dildo in the ass.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Big props to both Loma & Russell. I'm literally exhausted from watching that fight!


I can't believe there's still another fight coming up.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I gave Gary only 2 rounds


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

TSOL said:


> he definitely hurt him a few times. especially in the 12th


Sorry. I misspoke. He did hurt Russell in the 12th, but before that? No. Nowhere near enough to close the enormous gulf in activity between them.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Oscar sounds high.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dook shoot oscar lmao.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He was landing repeatedly. His body punches went completely ignored. Loma spent most rounds doing absolutely nothing but moving. He dominated Russell in the championship rounds though. Thought he swept those.


You know punches to arm and air don't count right? Aren't you the same guy who scored Maidana-Broner for Broner?


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah I agree, props to Gary. He's good and this fight is a priceless experience for him.
Loma is s real champ and will become even better. This was only his 3rd fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Like I saaid! @The Undefeated Gaul


Like I said @HE CAN'T WATCH THE FIGHT COS' HE'S TAKING HIS COUSINS TO THE AIRPORT! :ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> *You know punches to arm and air don't count right? *Aren't you the same guy who scored Maidana-Broner for Broner?


And yet you gave 4 rounds today to Masternak?

Dude .....


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Much props to Lomachenko...He put on an excellent performance.

Congrats Vasyl! :good


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Ugh. Oscar talking about the fans is worse than Broner's can man routine.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rocky is shot to hell, no thank you to that fight.
> Let him fight a nice up and comer.
> 
> ------
> ...


Loma's had it sort of hard the last while fighting fighters with difficult styles. Id like to give him a fight with a decently ranked fighter who will give him better exposure to American fans and give him more fan friendly image. Because he can be really entertaining if he wants to be I reckon.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You know punches to arm and air don't count right? Aren't you the same guy who scored Maidana-Broner for Broner?


I scored Maidana-Broner a draw for the same reason. Maidana was being backed up and outlanded for long stretches.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

TR's gonna have a sick 126 tourney now, they own that division. Gradovich, Walters, Loma and Donaire.

If they really will work with Golden Boy can even have guys like Ronny Rios, Jhonny Gonzalez and Abner Mares jump in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I have GRJ 3 rounds. And those were because Loma was either taking them off or he was trying to figure out how to deal with GRJ's erratic flurries. He had a good 12th round, though. A pity he got hurt in the last 30 seconds. 

Overall, an excellent performance from Loma. He made a very talented and skilful fighter look average.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael said:


> Loma's had it sort of hard the last while fighting fighters with difficult styles. Id like to give him a fight with a decently ranked fighter who will give him better exposure to American fans and give him more fan friendly image. Because he can be really entertaining if he wants to be I reckon.


He had 2 tough fights and that is by choice. He is a champ now, so he should be a champ.

--------

Oscar is full of shit.
Brian needs to bring up Al Haymon


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> AM I the only one who does not give a shit about Guerrero?


No.
I've got one of my kids tomorrow and I'm tempted to go to bed now(5.15am)


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar low key begging Floyd to work with him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't see @CELLZski's post,but I was very impressed with GRJ tonight as well.The shots he took both upstairs and down and only looked like buckling near the end.
> I thought both were brilliant but I knew Loma had a lot of talent,so was probably a little more impressed by GRJ.
> 
> Great fucking fight man!


Copy and Paste
@~Cellzki~

114-114 was almost as bad as Felix rating him next to Southpaw on his ATG list though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero's a weird dude but he says he's been out supporting his wife with cancer and surgery on his shoulder. He has some good wins in his resume, Ghost back is a good thing


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

TSOL said:


> he definitely hurt him a few times. especially in the 12th


I think that had more to do with being fatigued.


Medicine said:


> AM I the only one who does not give a shit about Guerrero?


I can turn off the tv right now and wouldn't feel like I missed anything....


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

That interview was torture. Oscar is high on something, I doubt it's life.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar seems like he has had a few drinks tonight.
If he has to get high smoke some weed Oscar.

I have my sources on the street telling me 3 weeks ago the dude locked himself in a hotel suite in LA and ordered strippers and blow AGAIN.
He is not well.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Kenny should ask Oscar if that was him getting the dildo in the ass.


You can bet your ass Jim Gray would've asked him!


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Sorry. I misspoke. He did hurt Russell in the 12th, but before that? No. Nowhere near enough to close the enormous gulf in activity between them.


Nah he hurt him a couple times in the 2nd half. Gary just missed too much.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Copy and Paste
> 
> @~Cellzki~
> 
> 114-114 was almost as bad as Felix rating him next to Southpaw on his ATG list though.


Thanks,but I'm on phone and struggle with things that come easy to you young white folks.
Can't seem to copy or post links when on phone.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Loma has one of the best defenses I have seen.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Warning: Robert Guerrero's ears will haunt your dreams


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is doing something right with his crossfit, his soft exterior has been replaced with a hard core


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Loma proved he deserves the hype he gets tonight. GRJ also went up in my opinion. His flaws were exposed but I think he showed he isn't just some random hypejob. He just needs to go back to the drawing board, work on the gaps in his ability that showed tonight and get some more experience against some good B-level fighters. Then challenge the top 10's again.

TR's 126 looking promising right now. 
Loma, Donaire, Walters, Gradovich, Sonsona. Hopefully these guys fight each other soon.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert had a little struggle with Aydin.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

hot ring girls. The black ring girl is amazingly cute.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Loma proved he deserves the hype he gets tonight. GRJ also went up in my opinion. His flaws were exposed but I think he showed he isn't just some random hypejob. He just needs to go back to the drawing board, work on the gaps in his ability that showed tonight and get some more experience against some good B-level fighters. Then challenge the top 10's again.
> 
> TR's 126 looking promising right now.
> Loma, Donaire, Walters, Gradovich, Sonsona. Hopefully these guys fight each other soon.


Donaire is done
Loma might be in trouble with Gradovich
Sosona is meh
Walters is great and that is a fight I want to see, that said Walters might bounce


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenkp is very good, but still needs to have more consistent work in the ring. He could have won wider than he did. I think this will come with experience though. If you watch Guillermo Rigondeaux is some of his earlier fights like against Cordova, he'd spend a lot of the fight not engaging. Then if you watch his most recent fight vs Agbeko, he fought more and kept his pace consistent to win a shutout.
> 
> I think those amateurs who accumulate 200-300+ fights get in the habit of piling up point early and then going on cruise control and the prevent defense too much.


Lara is another example of this. You can compare his early fight vs Carlos Molina to his fight against Trout


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I used to like Gurerro but now I can't help think of his dickhead dad when I see him.
Become very "meh" to me now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Thanks,but I'm on phone and struggle with things that come easy to you young white folks.
> Can't seem to copy or post links when on phone.


:rofl

You're not very Hi-Tech


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Donaire is done
> Loma might be in trouble with Gradovich
> Sosona is meh
> Walters is great and that is a fight I want to see, that said Walters might bounce


I've always thought Gradovich would give him trouble also


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

lomach said:


> Loma has one of the best defenses I have seen.


Yeah, I was very, very impressed with his defense. Guy's potential is fucking amazing. I think he can beat the likes of Rigondeaux in 2 or 3 more fights.

He fought a very fast fighter and the punch stats were fucking ridiculous.

What do you think @Dealt_with. He didn't get the knock-out, but those punch stats were fucking ridiculous for GRJ being such a fast puncher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I've always thought Gradovich would give him trouble also


Yep his style, his chin, could cause problems for a guy who fights in spurts like Loma


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, I wonder if Robert even likes his dad sometimes. Robert isnt the most likable guy in the world sometimes but he isnt a bad dude, his dad needs a fucking reality check though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

serious opponent is serious


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is a doof, This japanese guy is about to whoop his bitch ass.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Loma proved he deserves the hype he gets tonight. GRJ also went up in my opinion. His flaws were exposed but I think he showed he isn't just some random hypejob. He just needs to go back to the drawing board, work on the gaps in his ability that showed tonight and get some more experience against some good B-level fighters. Then challenge the top 10's again.
> 
> TR's 126 looking promising right now.
> Loma, Donaire, Walters, Gradovich, Sonsona. Hopefully these guys fight each other soon.


I know I'm repeating myself but I thought GRJ was very,.very impressive tonight.
Took some very hard body shots easily, proved he had a chin and won 4 or 5 rounds on my card.
Just thought he was very good indeed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Guerrero is a doof, This japanese guy is about to whoop his bitch ass.


We can only hope. I like Kamegai. He's a fun fighter to watch. Guerrero just pisses me off. His dad is cool though.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This Japanese guy blew up all the way to 163, big ace welterweight


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> We can only hope. I like Kamegai. He's a fun fighter to watch. Guerrero just pisses me off. His dad is cool though.


His dad is bad ass.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That is one big ass head on the Japanese dude


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Never say this Japanese guy. Is he a bum?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kamagai is coming at Guerrero like Aydin did with a high guard, no jab and a bunch of lead rights


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Not for nothing, but robert looks in ideal boxing shape. Not too ripped but completely toned.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> We can only hope. I like Kamegai. He's a fun fighter to watch. Guerrero just pisses me off. His dad is cool though.


I have it the other way round!:lol:
Although I've lost close relatives to cancer I'd prefer if every fight didn't have to be about Casey but I think young RG is ok and it's the dad who's an old cunt!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Robert no defense. No tmuch to expect though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Entertaining opening round so far. Guerrero looks good but is getting touched a bit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamegai hurt from Robert already.
Dude has made a career beating 10 win fighters.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Guerrero sharp after the layoff. Kaimega is in the fight though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Never say this Japanese guy. Is he a bum?


He's a fringe-level guy it seems. Got shut down by Perez in his only loss, and had a very good, very fun fight with Jorge Silva.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good setup guy...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime announcers are shitty tonight.
Al talking about kamegai's body work as he eats heavy counters that hurt him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jap uyt fighting like he is a on kamikaze mission lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Guerrero should teach GRJ how to throw an uppercut


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Never thought I'd say this about RG as a welter but I reckon Robert might put this guy to sleep.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great round!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero

20-18 Guerrero


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I have it the other way round!:lol:
> Although I've lost close relatives to cancer I'd prefer if every fight didn't have to be about Casey but I think young RG is ok and it's the dad who's an old cunt!


His dad gives him some personality. I loved when he said "we're going to beat the woman-beater" to Mayweather. Robert just comes off as a goof all around. His dad is funny though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamegai is going to be like that Korean dude, he is gonna end up broke with brain damage.
His people never taught him how to box.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool to see how Guerrero is reacting to a bigger man tonight

Guerrero looks like a machine in the ring, absolutely no emotion.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Does Guerrero look more flat footed than usual or have I had too many beers?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Some exciting inside fighting on the ropes there


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Great inside action


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert just hurt Kamegai hard to the body.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> We can only hope. I like Kamegai. He's a fun fighter to watch. Guerrero just pisses me off. His dad is cool though.


You definitely got that backwards. Robert is solid, his dad is such a fucking twat!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Robert warmed up in the third. showing some class


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Guerrero may not want to stay in the pocket with this guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamagei freezes when Robert lands lefts to the body. He freezes badly.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter has Floyd beat when it comes to the smile


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Japanese guys sucks, but he is relentless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero

30-27 Guerrero


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Guerrero may not want to stay in the pocket with this guy.


I would let him. He is in so close the wide punches for Kamegai are smothered and the dude can't even set his feet well to get leverage on his shots. robert is beating him badly on the inside, especially to the body. I would want him inside and bang that body.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Tragos de Amargo Licor by Ramon Ayala playing lmfao.

Good song; it's like the Mexican drinking anthem.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Donaire is done
> Loma might be in trouble with Gradovich
> Sosona is meh
> Walters is great and that is a fight I want to see, that said Walters might bounce


Donaire isn't done. He's past prime and a weightclass or 2 too high but he's still a factor at the world level.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel like Kamegai can do this for 12 rounds, but Robert wont be able to...I may be wrong.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Everybody disappeared when this fight came on lol. These Japanese fight with heart


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tough Opponent. Starting to get more work in


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I told you all this fight will be better than expected. Kamegai is always fun to watch, except when he got shut-down by Perez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Donaire isn't done. He's past prime and a weightclass or 2 too high but he's still a factor at the world level.


Hell nah.
Donaire had to use his pull with the promoter to steal the belt from that african dude.
He is done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kamagai

39-37 Guerrero


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I feel like Kamegai can do this for 12 rounds, but Robert wont be able to...I may be wrong.


I actually feel the same too. I don't know if Guerrero can keep this up for all 12. Kamegai has a fucking chin though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight! I don't know why guerrero is fighting like this, but it's good for the fans.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Hell of a fight so far, Yoshihiro is getting more comfortable though.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

I was gonna fuck off to bed after the Loma fight, glad I stayed up for this now. Fun fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

WHenever I see a japanese fighter, i usually got my fingers crossed it's a kamakazi fucker like this one


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

The Vietnamese guy is a tough dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> WHenever I see a japanese fighter, i usually got my fingers crossed it's a kamakazi fucker like this one


I hate tthat shit these dudes killing their quality of life for pennies because they don't know how to actually box. They do toughman shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight is awesome. I hope Kamegai gets a lot more fights. He's fighting more like a Mexican than the Mexican, Guerrero, :lol:.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

looking like corrales and castillo... lol just duking it out toe to toe.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like Kamegai's set up in this round, getting off cleaner and Guerrero looking a bit tired.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kamegai is really ripping in sme killer body shots. The Japanese dude is giving as good as he gets.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man Guerrero decided to fight this type of fight, no going back now he better nut up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero

49-46 Guerrero


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> looking like corrales and castillo... lol just duking it out toe to toe.


These are the kinds of fights that brings more boxing fans. Beautiful! We need more fights like this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamegai is gonna be fucking brain damaged. I hate shit like this.
Look at that dude in the corner. WTF?
they don't care about him.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

All out war. Kamegai has good head movement when he wants to, he should tighten up his defense and don't let Guerrero dictate the pace.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I've said it earlier, This guy has some courage. Japanese fighters don't lay down for anyone.


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

That's some sexy ass inside fighting.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Guerrero looks hurt so bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamegai stargint to get bodied by the smaller guy. this is getting dangerous now.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jm Grey is so fucking stupid.
> 
> Loma is from east ukraine
> Klitsckhos are from Keiv.


lol Your expectations for Grey are too high then.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kamegai is gonna be fucking brain damaged. I hate shit like this.
> Look at that dude in the corner. WTF?
> they don't care about him.


Okay, go fuck off and watch Bailey vs. Alexander then.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero getting hurt. Cut on Robert. Tough fight for Guerrero


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, Guerrero looks hurt so bad.


I think it was a headbutt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Guerrero looks like he's been 12 rounds.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man if Guerrero loses this I feel like its completely due to him fighting a stupid fight smh.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

that eye doesn't look good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero

59-55 Guerrero 

Guerrero now has a cut caused by a punch


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hell nah.
> Donaire had to use his pull with the promoter to steal the belt from that african dude.
> He is done.


Steal? You're kidding. Donaire had him all over the place in the 4th. He would've stopped him before long.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> Completely wrong choice of words there, Russell threw way more. Loma was just more accurate and economical, he also was the better ring general in most parts. All these things matter more than workrate solely.


Connect % overall was 31 to 10. I honestly can't remember a guy only landing 10% in a fight before.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I told everyone Kamegai is always fun in fights. Just keep him far away from slick guys.


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

rounds 4 5 and 6 for Kamegai.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Steal? You're kidding. Donaire had him all over the place in the 4th. He would've stopped him before long.


I doubt that. He just got too aggressive against the power punching counterpuncher. I think after that round he was fine


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Matthysse/Molina has a competitor. This should be a solid contender for fight of the year.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this is a entertaining one sided beat down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kamagai

68-65 Guerrero


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Those body shots by Kamakazi are getting to Guerrero.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

4-3 Guerrero

Kamegai getting the best of the exchanges in the last few rounds, looks like he figured out Guerrero.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt that. He just got too aggressive against the power punching counterpuncher. I think after that round he was fine


Dude won the round after the knockdown. LOL


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Guerreros eye. man anyone see how swollen it is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Curtis Woodhouse reference?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hate tthat shit these dudes killing their quality of life for pennies because they don't know how to actually box. They do toughman shit.


Purses..
Guerrero 1.000.000$
Kamegai 75.000$
Almost disrespectful difference imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude won the round after the knockdown. LOL


yeah it's retarded to think Donaire was going to stop him based off of those 4 rounds.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hollly fuckkk! He ate that shit and smiled, holy shit thats not normal.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is tghe type of fight that ruins fighters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kamegai faiding hard now. That counter right rocked him hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero 

78-74 Guerrero


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kamegai taking a life changing beating for 75k


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

after 8 i got it even


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is tghe type of fight that ruins fighters.


dude won't be able to speak when he is 37 and he will be broke. sMH


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good defense and counterpunching from Guerrero in the 8th. Just when he looks like Kamegain is taking control of the fight, Guerrero lands massive counters to show him he ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't believe this made it to round 9.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kamegai should go to the body more. Guerrero is hating those body-shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's retarded to think Donaire was going to stop him based off of those 4 rounds.


It looked like Doaire was on his way to a stoppage in that fight. The African guy was good, but he looked chinny. Tough, thugh.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert just got that crossfit second wind.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Kamegai taking a life changing beating for 75k


These guys are under class types in the structure. they don't know any better. I would be surprised if much of 75 000 reaches his bank account :verysad:fire


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert folded that motherfucker up with the body shot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> dude won't be able to speak when he is 37 and he will be broke. sMH


Those body shots that Guerrero have taken are going to take a toll on him, too. It's very tough watching these guys shorten each others careers.

Th


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

these guys throw identical punches to the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero 

88-83 Guerrero


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

These two are going to get their hands KO'd by each other's steel jaws.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero may want to consider 140. The size disadvantage and power deficiency (and yes, the gameplan - if there was one) made this fight competitive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Guerrer is backing Kamegai up. The Japanese doesn't like those body shots.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

It's one of those fights where both guys land a lot of punches but one guy is clearly winning. Kamegai looks like he hurt his right shoulder.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> These guys are under class types in the structure. they don't know any better. I would be surprised if much of 75 000 reaches his bank account :verysad:fire


Dude probably walking home with 30k out of that shit.
Some of that probably going to be used when he has to check into the hospital tonight and stay overnight.
SMH

------

guerrero about to end this shit.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hats off to Guerrero. He maintains the same mental state at the start of the fight. He was ready for a war regardless of how his opponent came out


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

round 9 The Ghost


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Those body shots that Guerrero have taken are going to take a toll on him, too. It's very tough watching these guys shorten each others careers.
> 
> Th


Guerrero is set for life and his damage is superficial.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It looked like Doaire was on his way to a stoppage in that fight. The African guy was good, but he looked chinny. Tough, thugh.


honestly, idk what was going to happen and Donaire could have stopped him if he landed another big shot, but he was getting outboxed for long stretches in that fight. The fight was whatever. I'm just waiting for the rematch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero 

98-92 Guerrero


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope both of these guys get CT scans after the fight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Ghost showing excellent conditioning he

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> honestly, idk what was going to happen and Donaire could have stopped him if he landed another big shot, but he was getting outboxed for long stretches in that fight. The fight was whatever. I'm just waiting for the rematch


Dude was fine and catching donaire, donaire begging and crying to the ref after every hit, they they start the 5 to stop the fight for no reason.

-

Fight in the audience too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is hating those body punches. They make him cringe everytime Kamegai lands them.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> honestly, idk what was going to happen and Donaire could have stopped him if he landed another big shot, but he was getting outboxed for long stretches in that fight. The fight was whatever. I'm just waiting for the rematch


That whole night was extremely wierd, but Donaire was in control of that fight. The stoppage was a bitch move by Donaires camp, though.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't like fights like this where there is too much heart. Maybe it should be stopped soon.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude was fine and catching donaire, donaire begging and crying to the ref after every hit, they they start the 5 to stop the fight for no reason.
> 
> -
> 
> Fight in the audience too.


Dnaire was gonna knock that guy out. Let's get real, man. The guy was a god boxer, but he cuoldn't handle Donaire's power, and he was wilting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kamagai

107-102 Guerrero


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

That 12th round is going to be something else.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I hope both of these guys get CT scans after the fight.


I don't know, Robert isn't taking heavy repeated head shots like Kamegai.
Takeout that headbutt/eye issue and Robert looks like he ijust had some heavy sparring.
Kamegai is going to be pissing blood, most likely has a concussion, and wont be able to see out of either eye tommorrow.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Competitive but clear advantage for Guerrero going into the twelfth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Guerrero looks done. I don't like the way he ended that round.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Didn't' expect this to go 12 rounds Pre fight. nice work Kamegai. He leaves with pride win or lose

Roerts eye is fucked!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Guerrero needs an actual trainer.

"Be a warrior!" OK thanks dad.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

going deep with this guy, I wonder who will be next up for Guerrero...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Dnaire was gonna knock that guy out. Let's get real, man. The guy was a god boxer, but he cuoldn't handle Donaire's power, and he was wilting.


No Donaire wasn't going to knock him out. If anything it looked like Donaire would be the one ho faded lade if it continued.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Guerrero lost the 11th.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my God..


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL Komegai exceed my expectations.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

can't for the life of me get why people do that with fighters arms...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude was fine and catching donaire, donaire begging and crying to the ref after every hit, they they start the 5 to stop the fight for no reason.
> 
> -
> 
> Fight in the audience too.


yeah if that kept the same trend, Donaire would have got schooled, but it was only 4 rounds.



Sister Sledge said:


> That whole night was extremely wierd, but Donaire was in control of that fight. The stoppage was a bitch move by Donaires camp, though.


I gotta disagree with that. W/o that KD, Donaire would have lost clearly


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This shit aint healthy man...this is why I dont blame guys who rather dance around the ring for 12 rounds. This shit can ruin your life. Two tough mother fuckers.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gonna say a prayer for Kamegai tonight.
Dude won't be well for a while.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> can't for the life of me get why people do that with fighters arms...


it helps opens up your airways so you can get my oxygen in your lungs, but I suspect it may tire their arms out quicker


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Amazing fight, you don't see that shit every day.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude probably walking home with 30k out of that shit.
> Some of that probably going to be used when he has to check into the hospital tonight and stay overnight.
> SMH
> 
> ...


you know GBP/Showtime is gonna bring Kamegai back to the states, just hope it's never against somebody who actually has pop


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Goes to show that just because you're a big name on a recognized promotion does not mean there are guys out there with the same warrior spirit.

What a fucking fight this turned out to be. great main event


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight. This has to be the frontrunner for fight of the year. This was pure brutality.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Guerrero 

117-111 Guerrero I could see it being closer though


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS SPORT!! :ibutt


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing fight. Fight of the year for me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You know Kamegai is damage from this fight Robert banging him hard all night but not enough to knock him out. Its terrible Robert is going to be okay. Kamegai going home with 14k after the hospital bills


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

thank god it is over. I remember Hagler and others wanted the 15 round limits, but it prevents wars like this from going another 3 rounds, and that would be too much punishment.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

FOTY

Really, really hope both guys are fine and we don't get any bad news in the next week.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Incredible fight. Obviously not a smart fight, but Jesus did it deliver

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> you know GBP/Showtime is gonna bring Kamegai back to the states, just hope it's never against somebody who actually has pop


Did they bring Arakawa back?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Mushin said:


> That 12th round is going to be something else.


What did I tell you? :cheers


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> it helps opens up your airways so you can get my oxygen in your lungs, but I suspect it may tire their arms out quicker


never seen that in the gym. never heard any trainer ever talk about doing that...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-112
117-111
117-111

UD to Robert Guerrero 

All my scorecards tonight were on point


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Kamegai vs rios would be a hell of a scrap


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

"Robert fought like a Raider, eh... one eye."
-Ruben Guerrero


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Did they bring Arakawa back?


yeah Arakawa fought Jorge Linares on the Canelo/Angulo undercard


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Shades of Figueroa-Arakawa


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You know Kamegai is damage from this fight Robert banging him hard all night but not enough to knock him out. Its terrible Robert is going to be okay. Kamegai going home with 14k after the hospital bills


He'll be back on Showtime with that kind of performance. Plus he's making some good dough in Japan, he's a big name over there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> never seen that in the gym. never heard any trainer ever talk about doing that...


I wouldn't recommend it or want my trainer doing it for me. Like I said, it looks like it tires your shoulders out quicker.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't get the thurman concert joke.
What is the deal?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I kinda miss seeing Schaefer in the background after fights...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah if that kept the same trend, Donaire would have got schooled, but it was only 4 rounds.
> 
> I gotta disagree with that. W/o that KD, Donaire would have lost clearly


It was only 4 rounds, so you can't say he was losing clearly. I had him ahead by one point. I felt that Nonito was getting outboxed, but he came on and put pressure on the guy and he wilted. I felt if the fight had gone on, he would have knocked the guy uot. That cut wasn't that bad, it could have gone on, but Donaire's camp didn't want to continue and tried to bow out as soon as they thought they were up.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

His opponent surprisingly not as marked up as you think.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I didn't get the thurman concert joke.
> What is the deal?


Keith Urban is a country singer...the Guerrero camp is pretending they dont know who Keith Thurman is...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

No love for Oscar? That was awkward.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mushin said:


> He'll be back on Showtime with that kind of performance. Plus he's making some good dough in Japan, he's a big name over there.


I hope they don't throw him in there with a power puncher. He might die.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I didn't get the thurman concert joke.
> What is the deal?


Kieth Urban


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Keith Urban is a country singer...the Guerrero camp is pretending they dont know who Keith Thurman is...


Oh Keith Urban joke. 
Well that is corny.

----------

LOL
Oscar looked salty when Robert said Al Haymon.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Guerrero Khan at the end of the year, proposed up by Box Nation


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Shouted out everyone except his promoter..cold blooded

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

116-112/115-113 sounds right. Right man won. Very good event


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Guerrero Khan at the end of the year, proposed up by Box Nation


two guys notorious for deviating from a fight plan and banging it out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It was only 4 rounds, so you can't say he was losing clearly. I had him ahead by one point. I felt that Nonito was getting outboxed, but he came on and put pressure on the guy and he wilted. I felt if the fight had gone on, he would have knocked the guy uot. That cut wasn't that bad, it could have gone on, but Donaire's camp didn't want to continue and tried to bow out as soon as they thought they were up.


man we remember the fight completely different. I saw Donaire losing the majority of the fight. He was losing the round he got the KD in also which saved him. And he didn't get the KD from applying pressure. The African was outboxing Donaire and got a little too excited and got too aggressive while Donaire was on the ropes and got caught.

The cut didn't seem bad, but it was right on his eyelid dripping into his eye.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Shouted out everyone except his promoter..cold blooded
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Promotors are dime a dozen at the moment :hey


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Thurman would rape Guerrero


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> 116-112/115-113 sounds right. Right man won. Very good event


had it 117-111...Competitive rounds but Guerrero landed the crisper shots

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Kieth Urban


:lol:


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing Broner-Guerrero. Would be interesting if Guerrero fights with this kind of pace/output.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

errsta said:


> had it 117-111...Competitive rounds but Guerrero landed the crisper shots
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


yea i could see that too


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I had it 117-112. Crazy ass fight!

Hopefully both guys are okay, and i hope Kamegai goes on to get a big paycheck in his next fight, dude deserves it after that!


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

What an amazing fight!!! I knew The Ghost was tough but Kamegai is a fuckin beast too. I thought he did enough to win. He made Robert fight his fight, at his pace. Kamegai showed better ring generalship in almost every round and landed the more clean shots IMO. I loved every minute and can't wait to see both men fight again, hopefully against each other!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Loved that fight, i was critical of RG beforehand but he redeemed himself there, he didn't bore me tonight. Kamegai is a nutcase, love fighters like him, he just slowed down towards the end and lost 4 or 5 of the last 6, close before then.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

errsta said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Broner-Guerrero. Would be interesting if Guerrero fights with this kind of pace/output.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I think it would be a worse beatdown than Broner/Maidana.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero/Maidana anyone?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> 6-6 a draw. Russell out throwing and outlanding him for long stretches, but that gets completely ignored. Loma's so called more powerful punches never had Russell hurt.


So biased. So biased.... Try harder to hide your bias for black fighters.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guerrero/Maidana anyone?


If RG wants to be knocked out, sure why not.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

errsta said:


> No love for Oscar? That was awkward.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/9/1...scar-says-canelo-is-no-guerrero-credits-floyd


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I have to admit,this is one of the most enjoyable fights in a while.
> 
> @Vic :do you think dw will be watching the same link as us? (Although I'm on Boxnation,paid for and utterly legal)
> If he watched TV like he posts when he disagrees I reckon that TV is dead already.:lol:


I don´t get this, man :think


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t get this, man :think


Because the commentator said Loma reminded him of Calzaghe.
Didn't think dealt_with would like that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------

